# Thames Barge Race



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Whos going to this years barge race? If so what vessel will you be on to watch the race?

Also post up any photos you have from previous barge races here:


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

As opposed to the "Thames Sailing Barge Race" this Saturday, the 15th July.

http://www.thamesmatch.co.uk/


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you happen to know the official TOW barge race website?


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

karbine said:


> Do you happen to know the official TOW barge race website?


Try this

http://www.thamesbargedrivingrace.info/

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

taken at the 2005 medway festival,

Phill


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for the photo Phill,Shame about the light.


----------

